# heading up north



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

hey lads i'm going up tomorro looking to get a G220 or kestrel 
anyone have a number for billy t or any other dealer ,
needed asap


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

you can get Billy T on 07724 242428 or 00447724242428 if ringing from Dublin


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks buddy ' i got in touch so i'll have a nice collection of bits and bobs 
pity the kestrel is out of stock ,


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

nice meeting up this morning paul always good to put a face to a name on here and next time you will know where your going if we have a all ireland meet


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

AC Components in Portadown also stock Kestrel DA's as well.


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

BillyT said:


> nice meeting up this morning paul always good to put a face to a name on here and next time you will know where your going if we have a all ireland meet


i,ll have to invest in sat nav billy lol
i'm useless once i get past newry ' i got the karcher in B,Q 4 series model £195 with 10% off worked out @ £177 so that will keep me going for a bit .

as soon as i got home i was setting up the lance , and the products that i got are spot on billy :thumb:

looking forward to being a solid customer in the future

thanks again ,
paul


----------

